# Very nice and flavorful vape



## zadiac (19/4/15)

For those interested. If you want a nice vape with good flavor, try this.
I've done this so many times and I always come back to this.

For my Sigelei 100W:

1 strand each of 32g, 28g and 26g. Twist, but not too tight.
6 wraps (spaced) of this on a 3mm ID, dual coil comes out at .32 ohm on my Double Cross 22mm atty at 65w.
Very satisfying and flavorful vape.

For my Reo Grand:

Same twisted combo as above, but 7 wraps (spaced) on a 2mm ID dual coili comes out at .30 ohm on my Derringer BF atty. According to the Ohm calculator on steam-engine it comes to about 58w.
Very satisfying and flavorful as well.

Try it. You might like it.

As I said, I always come back to this after tinkering for a while with different builds. These are still my favorite builds.
Keep in mind, I like a warmish (not hot) vape, so you might want to lower your coils if you want it cooler. I always raise my coils so the top of my coils and the top of the posts are in line.

Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (19/4/15)

zadiac said:


> For those interested. If you want a nice vape with good flavor, try this.
> I've done this so many times and I always come back to this.
> 
> For my Sigelei 100W:
> ...



Ill be sure to try this 

Hows about some pics @zadiac ?


----------



## zadiac (19/4/15)

Riaz said:


> Ill be sure to try this
> 
> Hows about some pics @zadiac ?



I didn't take any as my phone can't do good close-ups and I didn't feel the need to. It's a very simple way of doing it. Just make sure that your three strands of wire is parallel with each other before twisting otherwise it makes kinks. Also, heat up your twisted wire well before doing the coils as it's quite springy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

